# Unitronic MKVI Flash - 181BHP



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

Apologies if this has been posted before, but I have been away for a while. Anyone with experience of this:

http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/ecu-tuning/Volkswagen-Golf-MK6-25L-2010-2012-170hp


----------



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

The MKVI generation is still relatively new on the market. I have no experience with Unitronic, best to search for reviews online if you can find any. One thing to note is that you will likely not see any of the gains claimed unless you're running premium gas.


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah, that seems reasonable. It looks very new, so there are no reviews yet I can find. Anyone here have experience with Unitronic on earlier models?

Also, from a gas perspective, does the MKVI self-adjust the timing based on gas type without an ECU flash?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I reviewed it.. so did jaja...

In my experience, united.motorsports is better...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

I had Unitronic on an older model. It was.... ok, at best. Better than stock. I have United Motorsport now and I'm much happier with it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

its been proven that at least on a 2.5L and on the vr6 motors that UM reins supreme.

on the stock-turbo motors, its an ongoing battle.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> its been proven that at least on a 2.5L and on the vr6 motors that UM reins supreme.
> 
> on the stock-turbo motors, its an ongoing battle.


I may misunderstood what you just wrote...but in my opinion there is no longer a battle for the 2.5 lol it's u.m. And that's it
On the stock and turbo 2.5 it's unanimous. U.m. Makes the best tune

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> I may misunderstood what you just wrote...but in my opinion there is no longer a battle for the 2.5 lol it's u.m. And that's it
> On the stock and turbo 2.5 it's unanimous. U.m. Makes the best tune
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


lol, what i am saying is that on the cars that come with a factory turbo (stock-turbo) (2.0t and 1.8t) its an ongoing battle for "who is the best"

i love jeff and UM, BUT i cant/wont comment on the stock-turbo tuning when i havent had any on hand info...

i will be driving a 1.8 BIG turbo UM from a friend soon enough...


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i think UM is the best tune for the 2.5 as well.
i have been in a couple cars with UM tunes and all were impressive to say the least.
UM FTW!:thumbup:


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

UM doesn't seem to support the MK VI Golf yet.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

You sure?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

Pretty sure.

Their main page says "Mk5/Mk6 (09+) Rabbit/Jetta 2.5L Performance Software" which implies MK6 right?

But when you click the link, the page specifically says MK5

"*Home Mk5 (09+) Rabbit/Jetta 2.5L Performance Software *"

I might give them a call.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Again, I saw this and was sold -- then I actually became well informed... Going with UM as well for software as they seem to have the most care and love invested into the 2.5L.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Zoolook_ said:


> Pretty sure.
> 
> Their main page says "Mk5/Mk6 (09+) Rabbit/Jetta 2.5L Performance Software" which implies MK6 right?
> 
> ...


They do support the MKVI Rabbits -- a local friend is a Unitronic Dealer.

They did not have anything for the MKVI Jetta when we initially ran a scan and made calls.

Currently, going forward with UM.


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

SimpleStaple said:


> They do support the MKVI Rabbits -- a local friend is a Unitronic Dealer.
> 
> They did not have anything for the MKVI Jetta when we initially ran a scan and made calls.
> 
> Currently, going forward with UM.


Keep us posted. What stage are you going for?


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

I got unitronic for my 2.5 2009 rabbit. I heard U.M was "better" but there arent any dealers in Canada (plus unitronic is headquartered 20 mins form me) 
I really like the unitronic chip. I got the stage 1 91 octane tune (94 is not readily available up here) and it defenitely drives smoother (no more rev hang yes!!!) and ive noticed an increase in fuel economy. Although I didnt dyno, I can tell that in the middle and upper rev ranges it pulls harder. A LOT harder. Not really noticeable down low. Id recomend them, honestly, but if UM was close to me I may have just gone that route...


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

MK5golf said:


> I got unitronic for my 2.5 2009 rabbit. I heard U.M was "better" but there arent any dealers in Canada (plus unitronic is headquartered 20 mins form me)
> I really like the unitronic chip. I got the stage 1 91 octane tune (94 is not readily available up here) and it defenitely drives smoother (no more rev hang yes!!!) and ive noticed an increase in fuel economy. Although I didnt dyno, I can tell that in the middle and upper rev ranges it pulls harder. A LOT harder. Not really noticeable down low. Id recomend them, honestly, but if UM was close to me I may have just gone that route...


Did it affect your warranty?


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

Zoolook_ said:


> Did it affect your warranty?


I believe it would have voided my warranty, but i already have enough kms on my car where the only warranty I have left is corrosion. 
Also, its hard for dealers to detect that your chipped. I wouldnt worry about it too much.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

just in case you guys still arent sure if UM does tune for the mk6, here is some confirmation


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

nickbeezy said:


> just in case you guys still arent sure if UM does tune for the mk6, here is some confirmation


If I click that link, will my Facebook status read "Mark likes Ramrods"?


----------

